# imagick: index einer farbe in der palete wie (imagecolorexact)



## KMMOB (19. Juni 2009)

Mein problem ist das ich wie bei der funktion imagecolorexact den wert brauche habe bereits die farben mit imagig::getColor ausgelesen das liefert mir leider nur ein aray zurück darum benötige ich eine entsprechende funktion in imagick wie die von aus der gd imagecolorexact.
KAnn mir da bitte jemand weiterhelfen habe auch schon freund google gefragt aber leider nichts gefunden.

Danke im vorraus.


----------

